# Ziwipeak



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone feed their poodle this? I bought some for Jake today, and he loves it! I have been trying everything for him. He was currently eating the Red Meat EVO, but I wanted him on something other than Innova. 

He came to me on Solid Gold puppy food (I couldn't get him to eat but like...three pieces of it or so- he hated it). We tried several different types of Orijen- he won't touch it. He eats a few pieces, and that's it. We tried both the puppy version and the read meat versions. 

Aside from Orijen, we also tried Honest Kitchen. We've only tried one type so far- he had no interest in it. At all. He ate a few bites, and that was it. I couldn't convince him to eat any more of it. He also doesn't like yogurt. 

Anyway, I was hoping to get some other opinions about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, I give this to my Muffin, along with her kibble (Halo and Castor & Pollux Organix) and some home-cooked.
From what I read and studied, this is a good quality food, it is air-dried raw food so it retains the benefits of raw, but not worrying about bacteria since it has been sort of "preserved". I like that is the meat source is free-range and antibiotic free. 
I don't feed her exclusively on it, more like use is as a "topper" since it is pricey.
She sure loves it, she thinks she's eating treats for dinner!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

My girls LOVE that food but they are standards and would eat a hole right through my wallet if I fed only that. Like the previous post, I sometimes use it as a topper or even for bait/treats. From what I've heard its great food.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I think this food is awesome, the only problem is how expensive it is! Darcy eats this in addition to raw (at separate meals), while my mom uses it for the PWDs as a topper whenever they have kibble. This is the best food we have found other than raw.

Some days Darcy has a chicken wing for breakfast, then Ziwipeak with tripe for dinner. I also use it as treats.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw this at the pet store the other day, and OMG is it expensive. I thought Orijen was high! If it wasn't so pricey, I would definitely feed. As it is right now we are doing Orijen kibble (red meat) topped with Freshpet Vital.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I agree- it is very expensive. As of right now, he is getting half EVO (red meat version) and half of the Ziwipeak. I eventually want to get him completely off the EVO and switch him over to 1/2 raw and 1/2 ziwipeak. That way, it we are ever travelling or something like that- I can just feed him the Ziwipeak. 

He seems to like the EVO ok, but it gives him terrible gas (I'm talking room clearing) :yuck:, and I think it's the reason his stools aren't as firm as I would like. He's been on the EVO for two weeks now, and they haven't really gotten any better. I don't know if it's just too rich for him or what. 

The way he's getting fed right now, he eats EVO for breakfast (he loses interest after the first 10 bites or so), then I bag the rest and bring it with us to my friend's house, where he stays during the day (her house is closer to my work, so I can visit him for a few hours during the day when I have breaks, and she is home all the time, so he gets lots of attention). I also premeasure his Ziwipeak for the day, and we use that for training treats throughout the day when we are outside playing. The remainder of his breakfast I stick in a bowl in his exercise pen, so he can free-feed himself when he gets hungry. He usually eats all of it by the end of the day when I am done with work- although not always. 

I have had a huge problem with him being a picky eater. He has pretty much no interest in any kibble that I have tried to feed him whatsoever (you know, except for when we go to friends' houses who feed their dogs beneful and kibbles n bits- then he races to the dog food bowls and crams as much down his throat as he can before I can get to him and take it away :argh. We've tried Honest Kitchen, Orijen, and the Natural Balance that we feed the big guys. He doesn't like any of it. 

He will eat canned, low-sodium tuna (I've given him a little- he LOVES it), so I'm thinking we might have success with raw. I am thinking about trying him out on chicken to start out with- for his size, I was thinking maybe bone-in chicken breasts (other suggestions?). 

I feel like he could use to gain a little weight- you can feel his ribs and parts of his spine- he has gotten a little bit fatter since he's gotten here, but not as much as I would like (not that I want him to be obese, but I feel like if I shaved him down so he wasn't a little fluff ball, you would be able to see his spine- and I don't like that at all).

Also (getting back to the Ziwipeak), I know that the Ziwipeak is expensive, but you do feed less of it than you feed of a kibble (at least it seems like it to me- I haven't measured out what their scoop compares to in cups). I think in amounts it as actually pretty comparable to Honest Kitchen in the amount of food that you would feed (looking at dry weight).


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

My two small dogs do like Honest Kitchen, but for whatever reason they prefer Keen-- the cheapest variety. I also do some home cooking for them and add a vitamin mineral supplement. The third thing I do is use Canine Life a premix to which you add your own meat and vegetables. I change their food frequently. They seem to thrive on the variety, no digestive upsets and firm stools. Recently I purchased a veal kidney from an upscale local market. I cut it up onto small pieces and simmered it for about 40 minutes. I think my dogs would eat wood chips if I topped it with kidneys and some of the simmering liquid. Raw feeders frequently use some organ meats and it sure holds the dogs' interest.


----------

